

Evolution of economics - aswanson
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=evonomics-skeptic-january-2008

======
Zuider
Nice article, but it's not exactly news. Adam Smith discovered spontaneous
order. He recognised that it was a counter-intuitive idea - we expect that any
order we find has been brought about through 'intelligent design' or in
Smith's own words the 'invisible hand' Charles Darwin openly acknowledged his
debt to Adam Smith.

------
dangph
Another parallel: Willful ignorance of evolutionary theory is to conservatives
as willful ignorance of economics is to liberals. (Liberals in the American
sense.)

Pushing it a bit further, Keynesian economics corresponds to Intelligent
Design in the above parallel.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a great analogy, one which I've been making for a while.

18 months ago, I wrote a blog article about how the war on terror can be
thought of as an economic war, where economic transactions either encourage or
discourage the individual from using violence.

[http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2006/08/goodbye_4gw_h...](http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2006/08/goodbye_4gw_hel.php)

This also plays into some of the concepts that Wolfram has been going on
about. What is the smallest set of rules that create all of those SKUs and
prosperity? Is there a similar set of rules running the universe? (Assuming
the Computational Universe theory is correct) Good stuff.

